# bullhorns vs flatbars



## helfy

Gday all,

I just received a Nitto RB-021 bullhorn handlebar with a length of 380mm that I recently bought from Japan. I've yet to install them becos I am having second thoughts about: 1. it's length 2. overall size 3. looks.

Atm I am riding with a chrome 400mm drop bar that came stock with my 2010 Bianchi Pista. It currently has white Bianchi tape for the most part of it. I don't mind the looks of it but now want to experiment with a shorter more simple looking handlebar.

I've seen flatbars, and some with risers on them slightly characterised with different coloured grips. I think that was the look I'm after but after some researching, it is said that the bullhorns are favoured over the flatbars as it provides good hand support when climbing hills or when taking off at the lights.
It is not that hilly where I am, in suburban Melbourne but there can be a bit of traffic at the lights where a bit of stopping must occur at certain intersections.

I am now pondering if the bullhorns are really necessary, if it makes that much difference or will flatbars suffice when taking off from a stationary position and/or tackling slight inclines for fixed riding...?

I thought if any has experience in riding either handlebars, you could give your opinion?...

Regards,

Helfy


----------



## Dave Hickey

That is a hard question to answer....Flat bars are fine if you don't move your hands a lot or don't do a lot of climbing.

I have drop bars on my fixed bikes but 99% of the time, I ride on the bar tops... I could use flat bars without problems but I prefer the looks of drop bars.

As for bull horns, I've tried them but I don't like the look....


----------



## Hollywood

helfy said:


> I thought if any has experience in riding either handlebars, you could give your opinion?...


I've tried both and ended up with risers (flat mtb bars). For urban I like the upright position and *to me* I like them better for sprinting. I don't need multiple hand positions for urban rides.

You really need to try cheap versions of both though, and see what feels better.


----------



## JCavilia

It really depends on you, and what hand positions you like/need. Why don't you do some testing with your drop bars? Try doing your regular rides with your hands on the tops at all times, including climbs, accelerations, hard braking, headwind stretches. If you find it's no problem, seems like flat bars are for you.

Then angle them up a little so the forward part of the upper bend approximates the position of the bullhorn extensions. Use that position some of the time and decide whether it helps you. If it makes a difference, maybe you want the bullhorns.

Personally, "looks" are the last thing I consider. Function is paramount. That's why my fixies have drop bars (with hoods). I have all the positions available with straight bars or bullhorns, plus a few more, including the hooks, which are enormously useful on occasion (headwinds, steep climbs, hard accelerations). I'd guess my use distribution is about 40% tops, 30% bends, 20% hoods, 10% drops; but it varies a lot from one ride to the next.


----------



## filtersweep

Flat bars on a fixed gear allow barspins when riding brakeless- the only "advantage" that I can see. My mtn bike has flatbars--- and I simply hate them. They are the most uncomfortable bar I own (compared to drop, bullhorns, and mustache). To me, at least, flat bars create an unnatural wrist position, and ultimately pinch a nerve.


----------



## mushroomking

If you are going to run a quill stem forget about bullhorns because no matter how tight you make them they almost always start rotating twards the ground. Like drop bars the bullhorns have a lot of positions but having ridden the bullhorns I prefer drops. Flat bars are nice if your riding a maximum of 10miles.


----------



## tubeman

You can also add bar ends to flat bars and gain a sort of compromise between flat and bullhorn. I just changed from flat to bullhorn and love the bull horn. The flat bars rotate my wrists in an uncomfortable position as filtersweep mentioned. I have not had the problem of the bars rotating yet but I can see that as a possibility if they aren't tight. The leverage should not be much different than drop bars, however.


----------



## Fixed

*bullhorns*

I do really long hilly rides fixed, and for me I don't think it would be possible without bullhorns. The provide much better grip area for long out of the saddle climbing. I've tried about a dozen different bullhorns, and my favorites over all are either the cheap Nashbar bullhorn or the Profile Airwing. If you don't like black, you can remove the black anodizing and expose the raw aluminum with oven cleaner.

I still much prefer the classic look of drops, but for me they just do not work for climbs that go on for 10 miles and 3,000' of standing. My hands end up with blisters and bruises.


----------



## dan32888

mushroomking said:


> Flat bars are nice if your riding a maximum of 10miles.


I am running flat bars now since I want to be near the brakes and always in a good position to take off from a stoplight. Before this I had some funky drop bars that toed out at the bend. I find myself wanting to bring my hands in closer to the stem to get into a better aerodynmic position.

So for me it is between access to the brakes 100% of the time (flat bars) and aerodynamics/comfort (bullhorns).


----------



## roadfix

dan32888 said:


> So for me it is between access to the brakes 100% of the time (flat bars) and aerodynamics/comfort (bullhorns).


You can access brake levers on bullhorns very quickly, no matter where they're mounted. Once you get comfortable with the set up it only takes a fraction of a second to access them, even if they're mounted near the stem. I'd say give them a try.


----------



## MT Road

I have some Bullhorns that I figured I would hate, but in 2 years I love them, no issues with the brakes, I like to move around on the bars, and they are GREAT for climbing on the fixie..


----------



## CleavesF

Get bullhorns. If you don't like them, cut them to make them "flatbars".


----------



## never_enough

I've had both on my bike in the last month and I'll never go back to flats/risers. I got Cane Creek 200tt levers for the ends and it's the best setup I've tried so far. I think it really depends on the shape of the bullhorns though. I've seen Nittos that have a dramatic drop from the stem to the corner and there are always the 1/8" bullhorns that are just a straight bar with horns at the end. I think those are even the same tube size the whole way. I went with the Easton Delta Al bar and I really like it. Wing section for a comfortable platform in the flats and a decent bend just before the levers. Oh yeah, I only had to use one roll of tape for both sides of the bar so I'll save some money over buying Ourys every year.


----------

